# moved all of feeding shelters off the Elks Club property



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

put a couple of feeding shelters back beyond fence line of the property. finally did see a couple of the cats scoot under fence towards feeders.am waiting to hear from cat rescue group about whether to trap or just continue feeding off the property. the cat sanctuary does not have room for any more feral cats .


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Eliza,
Sure hope this helps, at least temporarily, to appease the business and the nursing home...
Hope you hear from the Cat Rescue group!
Keeping All Paws Crossed!!
Keep us posted, as things progress!
Sharon


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

*protecting & feeding feral cats*

Hi! have a cat colony been careing for about eight years now.have been told to stop feeding them or get fired if I am caught. local cat sanctuary manager has been feeding them at night on the property. have food dishes laying around in a wooded area and a few shelters. I quit feeding them on the property weeks ago. went to meet that person one night but she had already fed cats and gone home. Some one in a truck was parked next to the wooded area where she feeds them. am worried they will blame me and fire me.am very worried someone will poison them. has anyone been a similar situation? if so. what did you do?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

*how to feed colony quickly on private property*

urgent need of suggestions for feeding colony on private property at night with out getting caught or seen. activity on the property ends about 10pm. very few of the cats are going to the back of property to feed. worried I could get fired . am not sure where they are eating at night or day. have not seen but one or two out of eleven.is there a way to feed them without leaveing food bowls out?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Eliza... I'm so sorry you're dealing with this with your work. I know how much you clearly care about these cats!

The only thing I can think of, if it isn't rainy/muddy, maybe just pouring the dry food in piles in the grass or ground for the cats to eat it? Obviously not the best option, but could work so there aren't any bowls as evidence... also, maybe putting food on decomposable napkins (I am pretty sure Chipotle's are, and you can just run in and grab them).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Also how about slowly moving the food out more and more into the woods so they know to go look for the food.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Also, did you ever have any luck about trying to trap and move the cats? Could you move them to your home property?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

not able to move any of the cats to my home. can not locate anywhere (online or locally decomposable napkins.


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

please explain the way you would feed the cats using a decomposable napkin.do I set the napkin down on ground and put dry food on it? how much time do I give them to show up before I pick up the napkins ?because I was not given any time to slowly move the feeding stations back ,most of the cats are not showing up at the new feeding area off the property.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

The chipotle napkins and bowls are compostable and made from recyclable materials so they can be put in a compost that will eventually decompose. It is not quick and they would be visible. I really think you would have to make piles on the ground which could attract ants but I would think the cats would find it. You could leave a trail luring them to piles away from the building. Or is there a feral cat society where someone might help you move the colony to another colony - if that is possible without a lot of fighting. Or to another spot at all where they can be fed.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gradually moving their feeding dishes farther and farther away from where they're used to getting fed, as someone suggested, might keep them from starving, but if they've decided that the private property is their territory, it might be impossible to get them to move. If the cats are still around but are clearly still being fed, someone's going to at least suspect that you're still feeding them, since they only know about you. And that might end up getting you fired, even if they can't prove anything. 

The other woman who's feeding them - could you call, or better yet go by, the cat sanctuary and tell them the situation you're in and ask them for suggestions on how to deal with the situation?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

at this time the feral cat rescue group has no place else I can relocate the cats. I could leave a trail of cat treat from the first original feeding area (in front part of property ) to back of property and continue feeding on the pathway behind fenced property.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

If you explain to them that your work place has threatened to fire you, and that they think you're still feeding them, maybe they'll feel more responsible for helping, since it's their manager who's actually feeding them?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

told my suporviser that the rescue group insisted on leaving food on the property. the rescue group manager was angry because I mentioned them feeding on the property . now my director might want a statement from the rescue group that they are feeding the cats on the property and not me.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Has the colony multiplied? Is there new management? Why would they just start caring after 8 years?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

have a new director come in a few months ago to the nursing home where I have been working for the past eight-nine years. instead of the original seven cats I have four more (kittens. only moma cat and one kitten have not been TNRd. someone is complaining about scratched cars and cat getting into big generator outside.


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

*how to leave a trail for cats to follow*

most of the cats hangout in front of property inside a drain pipe. how would I leave a trail of cat treats for cats to follow to new feeding location in back of property? I run the risk of being seen if I walk from front of property to back of property during the week in the morning. how many days ;weeks do I continue leaving a trail?


----------



## Eliza1950 (Aug 24, 2011)

*method used to use dog clicker with cats?*

has anyone used a dog clicker to call the cat colony to dinner? since the feedings stations have been moved , have not seen very many of the cats. the rescue group has found someone to help me feed the cats because the manager is very busy with running the sanctuary.


----------

